# All Slavic languages: Foreskin



## alex1000

Something you would probably never learn in casual speech, the word for foreskin in another language. In Serbian-Croatian, word kožica is used, literally meaning "little skin". Interestingly, it can be broadly used to refer to chicken skin also. I believe there's the word "prepucijum" from Latin too, but it sounds awkward to my ears.


----------



## Irbis

In Slovenian, "kožica" is also used (with the same basic meaning). And there is also "prepucij".


----------



## pimlicodude

Irbis said:


> In Slovenian, "kožica" is also used (with the same basic meaning). And there is also "prepucij".


The formal word in Russian is крАйняя плоть (the last piece of flesh on the end), but the vulgar, but expressive, word is залУпа (залупить = to strip off, peel off).


----------



## DmitryO

pimlicodude said:


> but the vulgar, but expressive, word is зал


what you describe is penis' head, not the foreskin


----------



## pimlicodude

DmitryO said:


> what you describe is penis' head, not the foreskin


Ah yes, sorry about that. I knew that once. This is "glans penis" in English. What about шкурка for the foreskin?


----------



## DmitryO

pimlicodude said:


> What about шкурка for the foreskin?


it's only used in conjunction with the verb, for example "шкурку гонять" - to masturbate, separately it's rarely used, unless the context is unambiguous


----------



## pimlicodude

DmitryO said:


> it's only used in conjunction with the verb, for example "шкурку гонять" - to masturbate, separately it's rarely used, unless the context is unambiguous


Thank you. That's interesting. Are there any other terms?


----------



## DmitryO

it probably would be best if we move this conversation to Russian forum )


----------



## pimlicodude

DmitryO said:


> it probably would be best if we move this conversation to Russian forum )


No, it wouldn't, because this was a question in the appropriate forum about all Slavic languages.


----------



## jasio

In Polish it's "napletek". According to napletek – Wikisłownik, wolny słownik wielojęzyczny, it comes from "the thing on a sexual organ".


----------



## pimlicodude

jasio said:


> In Polish it's "napletek". According to napletek – Wikisłownik, wolny słownik wielojęzyczny, it comes from "the thing on a sexual organ".


That interesting. Maybe pletek is related to plot' in Russian?


----------



## jasio

pimlicodude said:


> That interesting. Maybe pletek is related to plot' in Russian?


That's possible. Perhaps a native Russian could confirm it, but according to Плоть — Википедия, one the meanings of the word in Russian is "soft part the body". In Polish it refers to the sex and gender, and in the old Polish - to a boneless member the body.


----------



## marco_2

According to etymological dictionaries, the words 'płeć' and 'плоть' are of the same origin (from Old Slavonic 'plъtь'), though their meanings diverged a bit. What's interesting, in Polish the word 'płeć' meant also 'complexion' and on the old beauty parlours in Poznań before World War I you could read a note: "Pielęgnacja płci" (skin care).


----------



## Panceltic

marco_2 said:


> in Polish the word 'płeć' meant also 'complexion'



That’s the only meaning of the cognate word ‘polt’ [pɔwt] in Slovenian.


----------



## DarkChild

Bulgarian - препуциум is the scientific word, while краекожие is apparently the traditional word but I have never heard of it until I saw it in wikipedia. Most you say кожичка, which is little skin.


----------



## vianie

Czech: předkožka

Slovak: predkožka


----------

